# Open lab discussion now allowed



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

*This decision has been discussed and approved by all moderators.*

A while ago wildcat was prevented from being mentioned on this site because of its misleading posting as different members promoting the lab. This is a fact and is not in dispute.

I think the ban has now run its course and it seems that as it is still up and running it does not seem to fit the 'scam lab' type which it's activity in the beginning DID suggest.

I have never slated WC products only the way it promoted itself and as responsible mods anyone else would have done the same to protect members from being scammed. This is evidently now not necessary.

This has been on the cards for a while but because of imbeciles that have slated the mod team for being biased towards other labs the ban has been left in place. The mod team WILL NOT AND WILL NEVER BE SWAYED BY MEMBERS MOANING about our decisions. We have had the full backing of Lorian throughout this time and will continue to do so.

Therefore I have decided that I am unopposed to WC discussions on the board. UKM is not biased and I think that people who point the finger at us for being biased when their board has a lab sponsored forum is a joke. So in the interests of proving our unbiased attitude the ban is no more.

However if people think this is a green light to post loads of WC is great threads then they will get the same treatment as any other blatant plug. You are all adults and know what a blatant plug is.

*In addition to WildCat, all lab discussion bans have been removed. All labs can now be freely discussed on UK-M*


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

So we are not
View attachment 73332
any more


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

WC Anavar was great tbh. Just hoping there Clomid is OK?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No theres no censorship but as I have highlighted there was legitimate reasons for that and its now not necessary so its been stopped.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Good thing for the board me thinks.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I was around when the original wildcat posts started and I even read and replied to the posts and can I just say that the ban imo was appropriate at that time. However over the last few months it has seemed that more and more people had an agenda with regards to attacking that decision. This new decision to cease cencorship does also imo seem to be the right one.

I am glad to be part of this board and have never felt there was a conspiracy against any lab on here. Only the mods attempt to protect its members...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to underline what Tom says above, the lifting of the ban(s) *does not* mean that people can now go around plugging their favourite labs - the lifting of the ban is simply to allow discussion of all labs in a fair way.

This was done to allow for honest critique of all labs including both positive and negative comments that may help others make more informed decisions. Advertising, aggressive promotion, and wild unsubstantiated claims made on behalf of any lab will still not be tolerated, and agenda based slagging off of one lab by another either directly or by representatives/supporters of a particular lab will not be tolerated either.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

damn I kinda wish I was on gear to know WHAT THE FCUK YA'LL TALKING BOUT! :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

So we can mention the lab that starts with V too?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> damn I kinda wish I was on gear to know WHAT THE FCUK YA'LL TALKING BOUT! :thumb:


Isn't it pretty obvious :w00t:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dux said:


> So we can mention the lab that starts with V too?


Veyron, yes.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Veyron, yes.


Ah good.

Their Sus350 is supposedly a [email protected] for pip.

Guess what? It's fine


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat wildcat.

Ahh thats better. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your thoughts must go out at this time for certain individuals who slate this board for being bias aganst WC and pro PC......no where to go now


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dux said:


> Ah good.
> 
> Their Sus350 is supposedly a [email protected] for pip.
> 
> Guess what? It's fine


yes like injecting acid, i couldnt walk properly for a week, though the test e was pain free


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> yes like injecting acid, i couldnt walk properly for a week, though the test e was pain free


I must either have quads of steel or just be immune to pip.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

BONE said:


> UKM best board bar none. FACT


Rubbish man.

Visit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Really glad this ban has been lifted. Alot of people use their products and will be good for newbies to gain info on it aswel.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

What are peoples thoughts on Veyron? Have only seen reviews on american site that seemed fairly good. Don't know much about them due to the ban, are they consistent, widely used etc. Cheers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think tgey were a diff lab but they changed the name. Never used them but they don't seem to be that popular on here for some reason.


----------



## brian14 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone got info on lixus or GB Pharm?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What info you looking for mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't think elite la pharma were the same as veyron. I used some of the elite la pharma dbol and it was very good.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No. Elite la pharma are a good lab IMO. I think Veyron were elite fitness pharma or something similar


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brill decision, had to go to other forums for info but I guess this can only be better for the site.


----------



## brian14 (Jan 26, 2012)

Robsta said:


> What info you looking for mate.


I am looking for basic info on both.....Heres the deal. I always used a ugl from a local university that was killer years ago. Now i have been forced to order from Great Brit to ship to US. All he carries are GB Pharmaceuticals and a few Lixus orals. I tried the GB test Cyp and had bad night sweats and back acne, So i know that one batch was solid. But when i ran out of test cyp, i went to test pro and lost all my constant hard ons and some drive, but did keep getting big. So i assume it may have been weaker? I also have noticed some folks saying GB is good and ****, and the same with lixus. But this is all i have at my disposal.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> No. Elite la pharma are a good lab IMO.* I think Veyron were elite fitness pharma *or something similar


yep elite fitness pharmecueticals they even had their own forum, sourse discusions and crazy mods lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You mean Global biogen right?

I use it and find it spot on mate. As good as any other out there in my opinion.


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone used lixus lab test 400 or sus 300? Which would be better for bulking cycle?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Kn23 said:


> Has anyone used lixus lab test 400 or sus 300? Which would be better for bulking cycle?


You might get more answers mate if you start a new thread. I haven't used any lixus so can't really comment.


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i didnt mind EFP stuff to be honest,but i think there gone again anyway ?? never tried wildcat so cant comment on that. heard loads of bad reports on Lixus round here lately also.


----------



## jay159 (Jan 14, 2012)

Guys n Girls lol....

Keep getting Euro Pharma Sus 350 put my way.....any thoughts..can up pic if needed

now added on the left


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My mate does a lot euro pharma and swears by it. Never run it myself tho


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I've used both WC and PC. Both did exactly what I wanted them to do. I'm glad that there will be no more discussion of bias. It's good to see that the mod's here are able to revise old decisions and make new ones as appropriate. Good on you


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

What do you guys think about flormedicolab?Can't find info on net but my source swears by it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adpolice said:


> What do you guys think about flormedicolab?Can't find info on net but my source swears by it


If you can't find info on the net about it then that should tell you something, your source is selling it of course he swears by it


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Pscarb,same thing i thought,i'll stick to Alpha


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

adpolice said:


> Thanks Pscarb,same thing i thought,i'll stick to Alpha


Can't go wrong with Alpha.


----------



## Robboxuk (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All,

So Is Pro C lab good news?....Thats the only source I got at the Mo...Thought id test it on there Orals first Ive heard good things...Also does anyone know about WINNI V?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

About time being able to talk about WC. All I have used over the last 3 years. :thumbup1:


----------



## ricksym808 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have just got hold of some test enenthate from Bio-Genetics has anyone used this stuff?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

martian said:


> just looked up wildcat and i ended up at ********* is that the place your all on about?


You can't talk about sources on here


----------



## On-A-Hype-Ting (Oct 9, 2011)

hey guys I'm glad we can now talk about any labs as iv been wanting to ask questions about elite fitness pharma gear for a long time!!

Basically i have a couple vials of: bi-test 400 cype and enath, and also tren-e 250. iv also got some anadrol 50mg tablets which I'm actually using at the moment which are very good but iv neva herd of **** anadrol lol

has anyone used there new range of products which were brought out in 2011? they seem to have spent a lot of money on this stuff or at least it looks that way from the vials and boxes etc they all look very professional i will put up some pics of stuff iv got.

iv herd of EFP having bacteria and heavy metals in there products a few years back, has anyone got any lab tests of there new range? i did ask the guy who owns EFP if he could let me see some lab tests but he point blank refused and said that he doesn't need to prove anything to anyone as EFP are one of the biggest and best names out there :confused1: which seemed very odd as all i have herd about them is bad reviews??? I'm not sure if labs normally give out lab results etc so I'm not saying EFP are wrong for not giving them out i just think their answer for not giving them out was complete bull****.

I have used EFP a few years ago but only there deca 250 which was ok from what i remember and had no pip etc.

my mate has just used some of the bi-test and day after injection the pip was so bad he could hardly walk or sit down etc! iv herd if something has bad pip its because the lab has cut corners while making it, is this true?

i got this from a post from a while back:

To make a nice painless test 400 a lab should be useing the following

Eo solvent as the carrier apposed to just oil (eo is x10 more expensive than oil)

Around 1.5-2 per cent ba

Good quality raw

If made with the above a test 400 should be nice and smooth (note the above will cost more than below)

If a lab uses the following cheaper optian then more pip will occur

Grapeseed or other plain oil

15-20 per cent bb solvent

2-4 per cent ba

Bad raws

There is no reason why a t400 or other compounds should be so painful

sorry for the long post and all the questions but if anyone can answer them or give any input what so ever it would be much appreciated


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

British Dragon.eu

Ihave some test-E, alot of varrieds opinions across the net, whats peoples thoughts here? should I bin and get some ROHM instead? I have rohm d-bol also


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bd.eu are not the original bd. if they're any good I don't know as never used them.


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

anyone have any thoughts on body nutrition


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't touch BD these days..Recently tried ROHM,pretty good stuff.


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

Kn23 said:


> Has anyone used lixus lab test 400 or sus 300? Which would be better for bulking cycle?


used both lixus t400 and try-tren. Results off both were sound, but the pip and swelling from the t400 was bad and i'm sure i have some permanent scaring in ,my left quad from the t400! can't argue with the results but every jab of t400 left me sore and swollen whatever site i used.


----------



## adz27 (Oct 9, 2011)

anybody used anything off ips?


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys!

any reviews about arl russia??

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## maylantiger (Jan 24, 2012)

anyone know if med tech solutions is any good just started taking there test 400


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You'll soon know either way mate. Bit late to be asking that now


----------



## veekaysingh (May 12, 2012)

Das anyone used scimex labs dbols?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Start a thread and ask mate. Start it in general conversation forum. You'll get many more replies that way.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I think is a good decision as that is the gear I've been using for the last few years but could never come on this forum to discus


----------



## olly1rs (Jul 17, 2012)

Only used wc once b4 an had great results, planning on this for again for my next course


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Heard nothing but great news on gen-shi and Pro chem.What i would like to hear is some views on Bioizer and med tech please.I think bioizer comes from poland not %100 sure tho.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steve666 said:


> Heard nothing but great news on gen-shi and Pro chem.What i would like to hear is some views on Bioizer and med tech please.I think bioizer comes from poland not %100 sure tho.


Start a thread in the steroid and testosterone information section, this is a sticky.


----------



## big mart (Apr 3, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> *This decision has been discussed and approved by all moderators.*
> 
> A while ago wildcat was prevented from being mentioned on this site because of its misleading posting as different members promoting the lab. This is a fact and is not in dispute.
> 
> ...


Contradiction


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big mart said:


> Contradiction


Eh?

This is your 3rd post and you say that?

Weird. And totally unnecessary.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

big mart said:


> Contradiction


What on earth are you going on about in this ancient thread???


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

mate thats a source you posted , your not allowed to mention sources only labs


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not like he didn't know. That was a blatant plug which is why I take it he got a ban lmao :lol:


----------



## Duns5455 (Jan 24, 2013)

ok so i have been seeing a lot on people wanting to know about Lixus lab.. I was one of the people that used them a couple years ago and it worked well. I then ordered recently from my same source and then read the reviews and hated myself... BUT i spent the money and im on it right now. There are a couple things i can tell you on it it can be GOOD and BAD... if you trust your source and have used them before... its probably good... or they have old batches which are good. I am using the cyp again. and the tren ace... i have all the sides from the tren ace this is my first time ever using tren but it has given me some prolactin gyno (i have stuff to fix it lol) and it is going away i know im not sensitive to estrogen gyno. so i have used Lixus 3 times works every time but i trust my source. its trial and error


----------



## Jay1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone heard of or had experience with omega labs?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Guys this is not a thread to just discuss labs. If you want to know something, start your own thread.

Sent from my broken iPhone.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

@Tinytom might as well close this I reckon. You've said what needed to be said I think.


----------

